
Google in talks for SF’s largest lease ever at Pier 70 - GhettoChild
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2019/12/19/google-search-could-lead-to-the-largest-office.html
======
hindsightbias
Why don’t they lease one the piers SF gave to Ellison?

